# Getting extra meds for a BOB



## justme (Jul 29, 2013)

Both me and my daughter take meds on a daily basis and I want at least a 30 day supply of them but how do we go about doing that? Do we ask our dr or the pharmacy for an extra just in case supply?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Depending on the medication some doctors will write you an extra week to month refill.

Since I take medication everyday I try to keep extras on hand too. Because my dose changes every few months I hang on to my old dosages for just in case. I don't recommend this as you never mentioned what you take.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Depending on the medication, what it's for, etc., etc., etc. you may also want to investigate holistic alternatives and other methods of producing the medication. I know there was a thread on here awhile back on how to actually make insulin. What an invaluable post for our diabetic members and any of us at risk for diabetes. There may be similar info out there for your medical ailment.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a free(today) e-book "The Homemade Medicine Book" maybe it will help. Prescriptions have to come from a doctor, so you can ask for extra next time you see him.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMITAR6


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

It actually is not difficult if you are willing to pay for the medication and not expect it to be covered by your insurance. Get a prescription and have it filled at a place other than your normal pharmacy. When they ask about insurance just tell them you are paying for it.

Insurance coverage has limits that do not include "extra" for your preps.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

But only have it filled once or the cops will come pay you a visit.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> But only have it filled once or the cops will come pay you a visit.


Really?

Is this just certain medications or all?


----------



## Kattscrowd (May 28, 2013)

They mainly get obnoxious if it's pain type medication (for the cops to come a-visiting) But it can be any sort of medicine that could be abused or sold. Some meds like blood pressure meds and stuff in that vein would probably not be as likely to cause investigation. Sigh.. most of the MS meds are either too expensive to do that to, or would be flagged because they could be abused.. though I'm not sure why being passed out in a corner with no muscle control (I have extremely tight muscles so the muscle relaxers are mondo) would be so joyous .. one of those who knows thingys


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

By law a prescription is valid once and then for the exact number of refills indicated. Pharmacy's are very quick to report anyone who they feel is collecting more than what is prescribed of anything (for liability purposes). A lot of Pharmacy's will also confirm prescriptions with the Dr's office, who will also call the police if they get more than one confirmation for the same medication.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Really?
> 
> Is this just certain medications or all?


If it is a scheduled drug (controlled substance) or a precursor to making an illicit (amphetamine analogues) and your trying to get it filled here and there, then you're a smurf. Smurfs get visited by the police. If they are legit scripts, Pharmacies don't tend to give drugs a second look if they they don't have to keep DEA accountability.. With that being said, it would be rare for the pharmacy to give back a hand written script so you could go down the road and use it again. The pharmacists job is to make sure what's on the script falls with in the standard for the dispensing with that drug as well as to protect the public from what are deemed drugs too unsafe for over the counter.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> By law a prescription is valid once and then for the exact number of refills indicated. Pharmacy's are very quick to report anyone who they feel is collecting more than what is prescribed of anything (for liability purposes). A lot of Pharmacy's will also confirm prescriptions with the Dr's office, who will also call the police if they get more than one confirmation for the same medication.


Thanks. Not sure why leos would want to bother with some meds like my thyroid medication but its still good to know the facts.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Kattscrowd said:


> They mainly get obnoxious if it's pain type medication (for the cops to come a-visiting) But it can be any sort of medicine that could be abused or sold. Some meds like blood pressure meds and stuff in that vein would probably not be as likely to cause investigation. Sigh.. most of the MS meds are either too expensive to do that to, or would be flagged because they could be abused.. though I'm not sure why being passed out in a corner with no muscle control (I have extremely tight muscles so the muscle relaxers are mondo) would be so joyous .. one of those who knows thingys


People are passed out in bars with no muscle control all the time. Lots of people look for that low slow feeling.


----------



## HenryRules (Jul 12, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Depending on the medication, what it's for, etc., etc., etc. you may also want to investigate holistic alternatives and other methods of producing the medication. I know there was a thread on here awhile back on how to actually make insulin. What an invaluable post for our diabetic members and any of us at risk for diabetes. There may be similar info out there for your medical ailment.


Hey sentry can you post a link to that post for insulin? I am a diabetic myself and have worried about running out of meds.


----------

